# new and updated



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Well been working and busting my ass on the car lately.....check out the progress and let me know what ya think so far

i still have to install my black housing halo's and stereo system but they are sitting here in my bedroom looking pretty begging me to put them on


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

looks really nice, i didnt even notice the grille till you put the c/f hood on, looks nice. i like the car... also where are you working on your car? is that in front of your apartment? i cant work on my car in front of my house because my dad doesnt like me touching my car, so i fix it up on the second level of the brea mall parking structure


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Man, it's gonna look sweet when it's finished. It already looks sweet enough now, but with those Halo's in it will be great.


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

nice job so far ... that helicopter reflection sticker looks cool haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Man, it's gonna look sweet when it's finished. It already looks sweet enough now, but with those Halo's in it will be great.


 yeah I was going for the stealth look up front. I need to post a pic of the back as well. I installed the black housing alteezas and combined with my rear reflector panel painted black it looks prety bad ass

I'm working on my car in my parking spot outside my house. They get onto us for doing it but fucked it I'll pay the fine before I pay for garage time


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont like those mirrors, or the rims, but the hood makes me JEALOUS


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dont like those mirrors, or the rims, but the hood makes me JEALOUS


 give me your exhaust system and clutch assembly and we will cal it even


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

By the way.. it needs a drop. :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wildmane said:


> By the way.. it needs a drop. :thumbup:


 big time...right now with the 17's it was even raised some. I plan on getting some tein basic dampers or something along those lines but I may have to wait for summer. Fundage issues but if someone wants to donate a set of good coilovers I'll do it now lol


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

what brand hood is that?
looks good.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I got it from matrix racing...The top of the hood is carbon fiber but the bottom and inner strength support are fiberglass. It looks good and it still weighs alot less than stock. It mounted up better than I thought it would though. I would have went vis but couldn't afford it at the time and still get everything else I wanted.

I'll pop another couple of grand down this summer and buy the vis hood and a few other goodies


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> The top of the hood is carbon fiber but the bottom and inner strength support are fiberglass. It looks good and it still weighs alot less than stock.


Thats how my SKZ hood is. and the VIS hood I got for the b14. and the VIS hood for the b15...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm new to the import scene so I wasn't aware that they were all made that way.......oh and by the way. this week black housing halo's being installed and complete sony xplode system getting hoked up

I know alot of peeps dont like xplode but I'm not in it for comp. I just enjoy the sound


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> give me your exhaust system and clutch assembly and we will cal it even



haha touche'!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

>



Nice Decals on the back  ... way to represent...


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Yeah where do I get mine? I couldn't find them. :loser:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> Nice Decals on the back  ... way to represent...


 it's a test to see if peeps will know who I am just by seeing my decals lol.....

nissanforums.......apache........derrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> Yeah where do I get mine? I couldn't find them. :loser:


only the special people got them


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey i want some 2 were do u get them? lol or do u just have to be a big guy here?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

become a contrib and sometimes they will throw us a bone like that........

either that or you have to have over 2 billion rep points like me lol j/k


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

How do u becore a contributer?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

very easy go here http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41424
Once you become a contributer check out the contributer section


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

o ok thanks man


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> only the special people got them


And that would be the reason why you haven't gotten yours yet...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hehe got my exhaust installed today......looks kind of big because I have to cut my bumper down to hide it a little but omg that mofo is bad ass. Nice deep tone to it with the baffle installed. I'm afraind to remove the baffle to see how loud it gets. I'll post pics tomorrow so that I can get some during the daylight. 

Oh while I'm thinking about it the M3 mirrors are easy to install once you drill out new mounting holes on the door. It pretty easy to do and the mirrors line up perfectly now

This weekened I'll get my subs and amp installed


suspension and paint job are next on the list......


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok so I was a little quick on the suspension next part...still have to wai and see on that one....anyways here is my new sub box with 12" subs installed. The 1200 watt amp is mounted on the back.










And here we see my new indiglow guage face thanks to slowest rice. I'll post in the cosmetic section on how easy he made it for me to install. The clear panel on the front is a little fuzzy because I had some stuff on my hands and hadn't wiped it down yet.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well here is where I am up to now. I have everything installed that I have ordered and I am waiting on the suspension parts for a few weeks then comes the paint. I am still trying to decide on the color and so far I think it will be silver. What do you guys think? 

















and yeah I have alteezas and I think they look damn good with a black trunk reflector. I still don't like chrome alteezas lol










Close up of headlights and clear corners. I went with the old school hood pins because I wanted to see how they looked compared to sparco's. Needless to say you can see which ones I used










So what do you guys think? The sparcos or old school? personally I liked the old school better because it went with the rest of the chrome on the washer nozzles, black housing headlights and grill emblem


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looking very good man. Its come a long way.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good. now drop that ish!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I never liked your wheels. Glad to see the bra isn't on that c/f hood.

also I didn't know you had the black rear trunk bar.

Its great that you've been a member on here for more then 2 years and your just now starting to mod 

Too bad I couldn't get the guy that bought my old car to want the stock exhaust/manifold on there and then I could have sold you a hotshot and stromung for yours. Same color too. Same trunk bar. I had and sold those tails. I ordered a VIS c/f hood for my car but it came cracked. I had and never installed the indalgos with the tach on it. 

Damn dude, lol your one copycat mofo.


oh yeah, your next mod needs to be the steath corners. Doesn't matter which version but you need them. And I'd say lightly tint the tails with the VHT nightshades. Not really dark but tinted.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Yeah where do I get mine? I couldn't find them. :loser:





xNISMOB14x said:


> Hey i want some 2 were do u get them? lol or do u just have to be a big guy here?












I dont know where they come from but whoever broke into my garage and tattooed my car better stop it!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Bastard! Now you're just gloating... Seriously though.. .I want my Stickers!!!
I've searched NF.com and NPM.com and I can't find 'em. Gimmie!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree... Even Florida SR20's stickers I can't find.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Bastard! Now you're just gloating... Seriously though.. .I want my Stickers!!!
> I've searched NF.com and NPM.com and I can't find 'em. Gimmie!!!


apache gave it away.

If you were a contributor as of about a month ago they gave them out.

Contributor accounts have several perks and this is one of them.

If you PM aaron, he may be willing to sell some if he has any extras.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I dont know where they come from but whoever broke into my garage and tattooed my car better stop it!


Ya know....I think the same person came over to my house as well....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hm, so if i become a contributor, i can actually get a sticker? is it still good or are they all out?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

actually I'm sure if they are out we can scrape together a few that weren't used...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I've got my white ones that someone can have. PM me.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We have more... and or will make more.. You guys are worth it.. ::: group hug ::::


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

cool these things generated some conversation within my thread now to see if they generate more people becoming involved with nf and npm


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Bah! I've been putting it off for a while anyways. so there...
*po:fluffy: of* Now I'm a Contributor. Not just for the stickers... but they're definately an added bonus.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Bah! I've been putting it off for a while anyways. so there...
> *po:fluffy: of* Now I'm a Contributor. Not just for the stickers... but they're definately an added bonus.


 sweet good deal man........I'm sure they will send you some now


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> sweet good deal man........I'm sure they will send you some now


if requested in the proper thread....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

myoung said:


> if requested in the proper thread....


 I would have to agree....so what I'm a litt late in responding..........

I have my new windsheild and tinting finished now so just a few more things and then I will post some pics of the finished outside.......still need work with the engine and interior

by the way mike you rummage thru the garage yet?


----------

